# eBay items from Mr. Parkers estate



## MSTCNC (Aug 3, 2006)

I found these items listed on eBay today... and thought that I'd post the link to the sellers store for those who may be interested...

The items are reportedly being sold directly by the Parker family from Mr. Parkers personal collection...

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZedparkersfamilyestate

Best regards,

Andy


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, that was quick...  

Some neat stuff.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 3, 2006)

A lot of the stuff looks like it could have just come from anybodies collection of stuff.  How certain are you that this stuff actually came from Mr. Parker's personal collection, from the family?


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 3, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> A lot of the stuff looks like it could have just come from anybodies collection of stuff.



Agreed.



			
				Flying Crane said:
			
		

> How certain are you that this stuff actually came from Mr. Parker's personal collection, from the family?



Well, I have no knowledge as to the authenticity of either the seller... or the items in question... 

I just wanted to post the link for those EPAK'ers that might be interested in buying the items...

Personally, I haven't trained in EPAK since the mid-80's (although I may return eventually as it compliments my Modern Arnis)...

ENJOY!

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Monadnock (Aug 4, 2006)

Hmmm..I'm not buying it.....no really, I'm not buying any of it.


----------

